# Lily as she grows (pics)



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Those are terrific pictures! Thanks for sharing! That second one(B & W) is lovely.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*May 27th-June 14th*

May 29th-June 14th


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Blondie said:


> Those are terrific pictures! Thanks for sharing! That second one(B & W) is lovely.


Thank you!!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*June 15th-July 30th*

June 15th-July 30th


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*August 1st and 2nd*

August 1st and 2nd


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm going to try to post new pics every 2-6 weeks, depending on how many I take. 

Sorry for posting SOOO many pics at once. Those were just _some_ of my favorites from 2 1/2 months worth of pictures.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

She's beautiful! I love watching puppies grow. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your precious little girl Lily. I love the B&W shots, they're beautiful.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Love it!!!... Lilly is so pretty.. Love the 2nd mirror one..


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Willow52 said:


> She's beautiful! I love watching puppies grow. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you!  I love watching her grow, but I have hardly noticed until I look at the pictures, because I see her everyday. It's amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of your precious little girl Lily. I love the B&W shots, they're beautiful.


Thank you!! The black and white ones are some of my favorites.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

My Golden Madison said:


> Love it!!!... Lilly is so pretty.. Love the 2nd mirror one..


Thanks! She had SOOO much fun playing with her reflection in the mirror. She's so goofy!

Oh, and your new pup is friggin adorable! And so is your girl!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your beautiful girl is growing fast. I will look forward to updates.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Your beautiful girl is growing fast. I will look forward to updates.



Thank you! I will definitely keep this thread updated with new pics!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Michele!

Lily looks great. I love her collar 

They grow so fast dont they?

Are you on your summer vacation now? Hope you are enjoying!


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

:Love every one of them. What a sweet little girl. She makes me


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

mybuddy said:


> Hi Michele!
> 
> Lily looks great. I love her collar
> 
> ...


They grow so incredibly fast, it's unbelievable. Lily was sooo tiny when I brought her home, I almost didn't believe she was 8 weeks old if it weren't for her papers. But she has gotten so big in the last few months. She's just about grown out of her _second _collar.

My summer is going OK, but it is just TOO hot!! I'd like to Take Lily to the beach, but I'm afraid that the two hour drive over there will be just miserable in this heat, so I'm waiting for fall.

How are you and Buddy doing?


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Takasnooze said:


> :Love every one of them. What a sweet little girl. She makes me



Thank you!!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*pics of Lily the day I brought her home*

My sister took these pictures on her phone, and I almost forgot they existed until she sent them to me. They're not the best quality, but I thought I'd share them anyway!

I'll update with new pictures of Lily soon!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG she is so sweet 
love the photos of her with her green ball and the ones of her looking in the mirror
when Ruby was small we often said we could actually see the diference r over a few hours or over night they grow so fast
your pictures just prove that 
keep the photos coming it will be nice to see the next lot xx


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm just laughing because she has this "I am the Queen" look about her, when she is grown she will holding court and demanding homage, lol.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

These photos are "killing" me. You puppy people should not be allowed to post any pictures








.
She is a gorgeous girl. I can't take my eyes off the screen.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! What beautiful baby pictures! Who could not love Lily!:smooch: I adopted my Lola at one year old--- missed those baby months.... I thought that was a good thing until I see Lily growing up. Thanks for sharing those sweet pictures!!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> I'm just laughing because she has this "I am the Queen" look about her, when she is grown she will holding court and demanding homage, lol.


She is the Queen of the house! Or at least she thinks she is


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

newport said:


> Oh my goodness!! What beautiful baby pictures! Who could not love Lily!:smooch: I adopted my Lola at one year old--- missed those baby months.... I thought that was a good thing until I see Lily growing up. Thanks for sharing those sweet pictures!!


That's why I wanted a puppy. To watch her grow. But adult dogs are great, and I'm thinking about adopting an adult golden from a rescue or shelter in a few years!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ruby'smom said:


> OMG she is so sweet
> love the photos of her with her green ball and the ones of her looking in the mirror
> when Ruby was small we often said we could actually see the diference r over a few hours or over night they grow so fast
> your pictures just prove that
> keep the photos coming it will be nice to see the next lot xx


They grow TOO fast! It's crazy!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm having trouble uploading pictures, but will have new ones up as soon as this is sorted out.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*August 2nd - 15th*

Ok, I had to upload these one at a time, but it worked!! 

She LOVES her new frog toy!:


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

The day I got Lily, and Lily yesterday! WOW!!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I will probably start just updating pictures once a month now. She is now 25lbs as of yesterday. She's such a tiny golden compared to a lot of the goldens I've seen on here, but the vet says she's ideal, so I'm not worried about that. Anyway, her growth is starting to slow down a little now, and there's not much difference every two weeks, so I'm going to post new pictures from now until September 21st (her 6 month birthday), and then around the 21st of every month! I can't wait for her first birthday.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lily was 5 months old on the 21st. I wasn't going to update with more pics until her 6 month birthday, but I took this picture on my phone last night and she just looks so grown up! It's not the best quality but I loved the picture. 

She reminds me so much of my sweet Lucy!

I will update with loads of pics around September 21st!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I saved the thread, she is too cute to be missed out.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lily was spayed on Monday, and is recovering very well! She misses playing with her best friend, Bear and the kids, but she's still in good spirits. I can't wait to be able to really play with her again!

She is now 30lbs. Still so little, but seems SOO big to me compared to when I got her. Vets still say that her weight is ideal, so I guess she's just going to be on the smaller side. She had a yeast infection in her ears, but that seems to be getting better now. I also had her microchipped. I'm so glad I had this done!! I don't want to take a chance of her getting out somehow and never being able to get her back. I can't go through that again. She's never out of my sight after what happened with Lucy, but I can never be too careful. 

I love my little girl so much, and can't imagine life without her now!! She has brought back so much light in my life!!

Lily will be half a year old on the 21st, and I will update with pictures (TONS of them) on that day!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Lily is 6 months old!!*

Here is some video of Lily from 10 weeks-6 months. 

My Montage 7/2/11 at One True Media - share slideshows, slide shows, Facebook slideshows, free video sharing, video montages.

I was going to post pictures today, but was really busy and didn't have time. I put the video together this morning. Just added some video to videos I already had on YouTube and One True Media.

I will post pictures tomorrow. 

In the meantime, here are some links to threads with some pictures that are not in this thread.



http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/97997-my-new-puppy.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/99052-lily-her-friends.html 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/101501-lily-plays-kitten.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n-discussion/102262-somebody-needed-bath.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/103027-photo-contest-help.html


----------



## Rachel E (Sep 13, 2011)

Lily is beautiful and just two days younger than my puppy Kahnah (who actually looks very similar to Lily). 

Look forward to seeing more pictures. :wavey:


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Lily is lovely and looking forward to seeing her 6 month photos.

Brona is 6 months today so she is one day younger

Eileen


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*August 17th-September 21st*

August 17th-September 21st

Sorry for the number of pics!! I have too many favorites, and I'm always taking pictures of Lily!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Rachel E said:


> Lily is beautiful and just two days younger than my puppy Kahnah (who actually looks very similar to Lily).
> 
> Look forward to seeing more pictures. :wavey:


Thank you! 

Your dogs are beautiful, and I would love to see more pictures of them!!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*September 25th*

I took some more pictures today because I noticed only after I posted that I didn't get any good pictures of her tail! She's getting her "tail feathers" in very beautifully!

I also wanted to get a good recent picture for her HomeAgain profile. 

Anyway, thought I'd share.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's getting so tall, love this stage when they look like they're all legs.......


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Lily is so cute, and "tail posing" pictures are great. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I like that stage too with the longish lanky legs... Roxy always reminded me of a fawn, well, a fawn with very sharp teeth that is lol

Lily is a beautiful girl and I just love how shiny her coat is!


----------



## Rachel E (Sep 13, 2011)

MicheleKC87 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Your dogs are beautiful, and I would love to see more pictures of them!!


Am hopefully getting a new camera at the end of the month so shall take lots of new photos, thats if I can work out how to upload them!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Rachel E said:


> Am hopefully getting a new camera at the end of the month so shall take lots of new photos, thats if I can work out how to upload them!


Yay! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow look at those legs! So jelous! :


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Lily's 7 months old!!*

October 2nd-9th

The battery in my camera died, so I only got pictures through the 9th, but I will try to post some 7 month pictures before she turns eight months.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Cuteness overload! Must go look at pictures of cars and guns and other manly stuff!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What happened to that little girl you had couple months ago when I visited this forum for the first time?








Lily is transforming into a beautiful princess.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Happy Halloween!!*

Lily a little over 7 months old.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is so cute, love all photos.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lily is 8 months old!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lily's pooped on Thanksgiving


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I was expecting to see the pictures of 8 months finally. She is so cute.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*November 21st-29th*

Lily at eight months.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I was expecting to see the pictures of 8 months finally. She is so cute.


Thanks! Those are just the ones from my phone! I have more! Just got new batteries for my camera and went crazy with the pics, lol!


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

just found this thread tonight, was so much fun to watch her grow up, wow she is beautiful, thanks for sharing love the kitten cuddle pic!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

maple1144 said:


> just found this thread tonight, was so much fun to watch her grow up, wow she is beautiful, thanks for sharing love the kitten cuddle pic!


Thank you!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a big girl she is (from her baby pictures)

She is adorable!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So that's your secret, you have a trainer in house. Both your kids are beautiful.


----------



## coffeebean (Nov 30, 2011)

So cute. Lily's spirit always shines through the camera. She has some of the funnest puppy pics.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> So that's your secret, you have a trainer in house. Both your kids are beautiful.


Thank you! The little boy is actually my sweet little nephew, Landon. He is so good with Lily, and they have been best friends since I brought her home. Landon lives in the same house so he gets to grow up with Lily!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Personality galore! She is a hoot!


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing all those pics!! I went through each page to watch her grow  It brings back all the memories of my little girl growing up too.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Personality galore! She is a hoot!


She has the most personality than any dog I've ever known! I love it!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Then, your nephew is one lucky boy to grow up with sweet Lily.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

these picture are fun to see. as a little puppy she looked a lot like my Sharlette just more red so it is fun to think how Sharlette may look as she grows. thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

She is so cute!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

>


^---- her tongue out the side of her mouth cracks me up




>


^----- and that look on her face OMG lol she is such a silly girl!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

LORD HAVE MERCY! Why did it quote those pictures back so HUGE?!?! LOL


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I never get tired of looking at darling puppies. Lily is a treasure!


----------



## carolc1130 (Nov 27, 2011)

What a doll Lily is! I am so escited to keep a photo journal of my Lola when we get her! 14 more days!!

Carol


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

carolc1130 said:


> What a doll Lily is! I am so escited to keep a photo journal of my Lola when we get her! 14 more days!!
> 
> Carol


Can't wait to see Lola! How exciting!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pemphredo said:


> these picture are fun to see. as a little puppy she looked a lot like my Sharlette just more red so it is fun to think how Sharlette may look as she grows. thank you so much for sharing!


Sharlette is so cute! Love her name!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Lily is 9 months old!!*

November 30th-December 31st

Lily was 9 months yesterday!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Awww Lily, you're such a big girl now  Love the last picture with her smiling. She's so pretty.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*December 21st-January 19th*

Lily will be 10 months on Saturday! I probably won't get a chance to post pictures on that day so I'm just going to do it now!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Lily is beautiful. She still has that puppy smile.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lily is 10 months old today! Wow... I can't believe that my tiny baby is almost a year old!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

MicheleKC87 said:


> Lily is 10 months old today! Wow... I can't believe that my tiny baby is almost a year old!


Lily is gorgeous as always. I was just thinking this morning that Bentley will be 11 months old in a couple of weeks. Where does the time go?


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Lily is gorgeous as always. I was just thinking this morning that Bentley will be 11 months old in a couple of weeks. Where does the time go?


I know, it's crazy! I seems like yesterday I brought Lily home.

Bentley is so beautiful!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Awwwwh... Lily is toooooooo cute! =)


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lily was 11 months in Feb. 21st, but I was in Disney World and didn't get a chance to take pictures. I'll post more pics on her first birthday this month. I can't believe she's almost a year old!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Lily is a year old!!*

Lily between 11 and 12 months.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

The pictures are beautiful. And the cake, yummy. Happy belated 1st birthday to the poster girl.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> The pictures are beautiful. And the cake, yummy. Happy belated 1st birthday to the poster girl.


Thank you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Lily reminds me on the fashion models these days, long legs and tall. And beautiful face.


----------



## weloveGibby (Mar 26, 2012)

MicheleKC87 said:


> August 17th-September 21st
> 
> Sorry for the number of pics!! I have too many favorites, and I'm always taking pictures of Lily!


So adorable! Keep on adding  She's a beautiful dog!!! We can't wait to see our baby Gibby grow as big as Lily <3 :


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

so very cute!!! Happy First Birthday Lily!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Lily! arty2:arty:I love that picture of her in the living room and I love that cake with your nephew next to it. My has Lily turned out to be a fine looking lovely young lady! She's such a gorgeous gal! I can hardly wait until Mercy becomes an adult!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> Happy belated birthday Lily! arty2:arty:I love that picture of her in the living room and I love that cake with your nephew next to it. My has Lily turned out to be a fine looking lovely young lady! She's such a gorgeous gal! I can hardly wait until Mercy becomes an adult!


Thank you! I can't wait to see Mercy grow up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Michele*

Michele

What a wonderful & beautiful thing for you to do-to post all of these pics of Lily, at different ages!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

A elated Happy Bday to sweet Lilly. Love watching your girl grow into a beautiful young lady!!


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

I really like the way Lily looks, I'd love to have a golden who looks just like her

she's fluffy, but not overly so


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pixies_big_sister said:


> I really like the way Lily looks, I'd love to have a golden who looks just like her
> 
> she's fluffy, but not overly so


Thank you! I really didn't think Lily's coat would fill out as much as is has. She almost looked like a lab as a puppy.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

MicheleKC87 said:


> Thank you! I really didn't think Lily's coat would fill out as much as is has. She almost looked like a lab as a puppy.


oh but I love Golden's with a light coat, I know a lot of people like the heavier coated look, but I prefer a golden like Lily

She's awfully cute!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lily will be 20 months old this month!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

just saw this thread. your girl is beautiful i love her figure its not like other golden's i've seen. she's a true beauty


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Lily is beautiful! I love her name. My 7 month old granddaughter is Lilly short for Lillian.





Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Lily, beautiful as ever.


----------

